# V58.69 Long term us of medication



## bak230 (Oct 28, 2015)

I have a Dr who ordered a dexa in Aug 2015, for a patient who is postmenopausal, vit D deficient, & has long term PPI usage.  I know I can use V49.81 for the postmenopausal & 268.9 for the Vit D deficiency.  Would V58.69 be appropriate for the long term PPI usage?  She's been on various PPI medications since 2009.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey, 

Yes... we can consider the same. 

PPIs include heavily marketed and therefore familiar brand-name drugs like Prevacid (lansoprazole), Prilosec (omeprazole), and Nexium (esomeprazole). They are prescribed to both prevent and treat ulcers in the duodenum (where most ulcers develop) and the stomach, which are prescribed medications.

I would code the V58.69 (Long term med use).

VJ.


----------

